# DeMarcus Cousins Commits to Memphis



## Dwho15 (Dec 7, 2007)

> Top unsigned high school senior big man *DeMarcus Cousins* has made his decision. While taking an unofficial visit to the University of Memphis this weekend, the Alabama native decided to commit to the Tigers, joining SLAM diarist *Xavier Henry*, Dallas-area guard Nolan Dennis and juco teammmates big man Will Coleman and wing Darnell Dodson in a strong class of 2009 recruiting class. “Me and my family came to a decision after talking about it. We just thought it was the best place for me to be,” said Cousins this morning. “Everything about the school, the city, whole visit was impressive. I already liked Memphis, so the visit was just icing on the cake.”
> Memphis is still in pursuit of* John Wall*, the nation’s top senior point guard. With seniors Antonio Anderson and Robert Dozier graduating, along with the possibilities of junior Shawn Taggart and freshman *Tyreke Evans* leaving early for the NBA, Memphis will need to reload–as they did this season, after the departures of Derrick Rose, Chris Douglas-Roberts and Joey Dorsey–in order to keep their place among the nation’s elite college basketball programs.
> “Winning a national championship, that’s my number-one goal [as a freshman next season],” stated Cousins. “Whatever Ca


CLICK FOR FULL STORY : http://ball2live.com/ncaa/2009/03/demarcus-cousins-commits-to-memphis/


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Not really surprised. I'm praying that Billy gets fired from UK, then they lure Calipari away from Memphis (but after the guys sign), then everyone's screwed. Love it. And it WILL happen. :biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Calipari is not going anywhere.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Tough blow for UAB. He originally committed there but was scared away by whispers of Davis leaving.


----------

